# Accidentally frozen meds...



## HofsMrs (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi,
I had my meds delivered yesterday (ovitrelle and gonal-f) and put them in the fridge straight away. This morning before I went out I thought the fridge wasn't cold enough so turned it down a little bit. By the time I got back this afternoon everything in the fridge was frozen (stupid fridge!)!! And now I'm panicking that I've gone and ruined the meds! They were maybe frozen for a couple of hours, but I didn't check them before I turned the fridge back up right away. Has anyone else done something as monumentally stupid? what effect do you think it will have? so annoyed with myself, and the fridge.


----------



## Enabelles (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi hun,

Stop beating yourself up, you were only doing what you thought best  .  I'm not sure if the drugs can actually freeze but I would check with your clinic, do you have a number you can contact them on?  I know mine works Sundays so I would def try and get in touch tomorrow.

Let us know how you get on.

xx


----------



## HofsMrs (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks Enabelles. it was only for a few hours so I'm hoping they'll be fine.  I've been doing some searches online and some say it's fine but others say it might mean they're less effective. I'm going to give the clinic a call tomorrow anyway and will let you know what happens! good job I'm a little while away from having to use them!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

why not as the FF pharmacists on here for advice as well they are v helpful, and you can ring your local pharmacy


----------



## HofsMrs (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks JJ - I'm quite new to FF so hadn't realised there were experts! I've posted my question on the pharmacist page so thanks for letting me know. Hopefully everything will be fine....!


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

HofsMrs - don't panic, why don't you give the pharmacy a quick call and ask them, they will probably know better than the clinic.  Fingers crossed all will be fine


----------

